# veriexec (is worth under FreeBSD?)



## fluca1978 (Feb 25, 2013)

I found this old thread that asks for veriexec under FreeBSD. As far as I know there is no veriexec-alike support in the FreeBSD kernel, and I was wondering if it is worth. I'm not a veriexec expert, but seems to me that it works as an integrated mtree(8) and securelevel(7) subsystem with advanced log features. What veriexec adds, as seems to me, is the capability to avoid execution of not fingerprint-verified files, that is the only thing that cannot be done (as far as I know) with a fine tuning on FreeBSD. Or am I wrong?


----------



## fluca1978 (Feb 27, 2013)

I found a discussion thread related to OpenBSD, that can also apply to FreeBSD (I guess).


----------

